# DB's Field Trip



## D.B. (Apr 11, 2009)

So I took a little trip today to someplace I've been meaning to visit for quite some time now...The Flashlight Museum. It's practically in my back yard, and today was the first time I've visited it. (I know, I'm a bad flashaholic :whoopin: ) 

I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised by the visit, as I wasn't sure what to expect. A flashaholics dream! Dave McLellan gave my wife and I a personal tour, and I learned enough about the history of flashlights today to make Cliff Clavin's head spin! (yes, I dragged my wife along, and she actually _enjoyed_ herself, so hush!)

I took a few pictures of my visit, and as you can see, one of the best parts of the visit was that I got to play with a SureFire Beast! Never thought I'd ever see one of these things in person...WOW! It really lives up to it's name!

But the best part of the trip? I got a free keychain flashlight for visiting... 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool but you're skimping on the pics a bit....


----------



## D.B. (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, here's a few more pics...


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't even know it was there. I'll have to make a trip myself.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2009)

D.B. said:


>


 
Awe, one of my favorites, the Ray-o-Vac 7 D Sportsmen 2:twothumbs.


----------



## D.B. (Apr 11, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Awe, one of my favorites, the Ray-o-Vac 7 D Sportsmen 2:twothumbs.



Oh yes, otherwise known as the "coon hunter". Love those old monster lights.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome pictures and thank you for visiting the Flashlight Museum. I hope to one day see this flashaholic's heaven


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 11, 2009)

D.B. said:


> Oh yes, otherwise known as the "coon hunter". Love those old monster lights.


 
"coon hunter" as in racoon?


----------



## D.B. (Apr 12, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> "coon hunter" as in racoon?



Yes, as in racoon. In no way meant to be derogatory.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 13, 2009)

SWEET!

Thanks for posting those pics! :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool!!! I would love to check out the Flashlight Museum! I have spent many hours on the website, it would be cool to see it in person!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2009)

Many thanks for these nice pics! :twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the SureFire Beast picture! It is such a beautiful light.


----------



## souptree (Apr 17, 2009)

Very cool!!!! Thank you for sharing.....


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2009)

Way cool! I wasn't sure if this was a real place or just an online presence - which I have looked at numerous times. Thanks for all the cool pics.


----------



## D.B. (Apr 17, 2009)

When I first came across it online, I didn't realize it was a physical location either. Much to my surprise it was real and only about a 15 minute drive from where I live!


----------



## rayman (Apr 17, 2009)

Didn't know that it is an actual museum. I always thought it is just a website. That's awesome :twothumbs.

rayman


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 25, 2009)

Bah humbug... (cursing the fact that the Flashlight Museum is in Minesota,and I'm in Oregon..) That would be a dream vacation!!

Flashaholic's road trip,anyone?


----------

